# new urchin



## Danes R Us (Nov 3, 2012)

picked up this guy last weekend. he's an algae eating machine!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Danes R Us (Nov 3, 2012)

he's quite the character! been all over the tank, really taking care of the algae on the glass. also loves algae sheets rubber banded to a piece of rubble. he's like the urchin that ate st. louis!


----------



## starrysparkle (Aug 4, 2013)

lol


----------



## Danes R Us (Nov 3, 2012)

he's been wearing this piece of rubble for 3 days.


----------

